# What set top box



## fatnose (Apr 25, 2005)

Having read about how Tivo has problems wit certain STB's. I am still considering upgrading to Digital. I am with NTL and had a conversation with an engineer a few weeks ago who said the new Samsung boxes he has been installing were very good, and were running a new software upgrade that would work with my Tivo?. They could also supply a Analogue thru pass that allowed me to watch the 5 terrestrial channels while recording Digital. A while ago I purchased on a whim a Tivo gadget that is supposed change the channel without the blaster. It is a little box that is supposed to be connected between the STB and the Tivo?
Any ideas what STB will work, if I can get NTL to supply one that I request.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> A while ago I purchased on a whim a Tivo gadget that is supposed change the channel without the blaster. It is a little box that is supposed to be connected between the STB and the Tivo?


There are 2 'little boxes' related to channel changing - the RFlink for Sky and the Tivo Cable Adapter.

If it says "Tivo Cable Adapter" on it then it's designed to allow Tivo to control Pace Series 1000 and 2000 boxes for cable. It attaches to the IR link socket on the Tivo and you plug the IR wands into the other end and put one over the Pace box front facia. You can't connect Tivo directly to any cable boxes (AFAIK).

The 4000 series Pace box and Samsung boxes shouldn't need the cable adapter.

The RFlink lets you directly connect Tivo to a Sky box but is no use to you.



> Any ideas what STB will work, if I can get NTL to supply one that I request.


In my experience you can't request a box (I'm with Telewest) but if your nice to the installer and explain why you want a specific box then they will try and help you if they have what you want on the van.

Various people have reported success with the Samsung on NTL since their latest upgrade so you should be OK but do a search "NTL Samsung" and read up before you decide.


----------

